# A perfect example of why..



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Warner Brothers shouldn't own DC. This quote about the upcoming Man of Steel (Supes reboot) movie:

"They’re sticking to realism as much as possible. Fantastic elements are still there but a lot of it that been trimmed back to make it feel as though this actually happened."

--
WB thinks because Batman was 'real' and 'dark', that those were the elements missing from making their other DC products successful movie franchises. They don't understand those elements worked for Batman, because he is HUMAN (real) and DARK as a character. Superman, on the other hand, is the antithesis of Batman.
--
This line alone about the film drives me to the point of almost not even giving it a chance, which is alot, considering I had already set my bar pretty low. What's next? A dark, emo Flash? I mean.. why not, who cares Flash is a wiseguy. I knew having Christopher Nolan's hand in this would have this effect on the movie. Le Sigh. He ruined Bane, what's next ><


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

HinterXGames;3207288 said:


> Warner Brothers shouldn't own DC. This quote about the upcoming Man of Steel (Supes reboot) movie:
> 
> "They're sticking to realism as much as possible. Fantastic elements are still there but a lot of it that been trimmed back to make it feel as though this actually happened."
> 
> ...


...or you could just wait until the film is actually released.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...or you could just wait until the film is actually released.


Or you could offer an opinion for once? It's not like i'm making any pre-judgements out of thin air. These are quotes from people involved in making the movie in general. And when it comes to fantasy/comic movies, lines like that have proven to be a kiss of death in my opinion. Another one is 'I had my own vision'.. something to that extent.
--
And the other was taken from comments from WB themselves concerning their other DC products.
--
Marvel has shown that you don't have to 'real up' comic book movies to be successful. I just don't understand why WB can't be hands off with DC to let them drive said bus, as Disney has with Marvel. I think it would help their other non-Batman products greatly.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

HinterXGames;3207305 said:


> Or you could offer an opinion for once? It's not like i'm making any pre-judgements out of thin air. These are quotes from people involved in making the movie in general. And when it comes to fantasy/comic movies, lines like that have proven to be a kiss of death in my opinion. Another one is 'I had my own vision'.. something to that extent.
> --
> And the other was taken from comments from WB themselves concerning their other DC products.
> --
> Marvel has shown that you don't have to 'real up' comic book movies to be successful. I just don't understand why WB can't be hands off with DC to let them drive said bus, as Disney has with Marvel. I think it would help their other non-Batman products greatly.


...and? That is the prerogative of the filmmaker. It's their film. You can choose to watch it, choose not to watch it, or make your own. Every single adaptation has had some element of the filmmaker's vision in it. Judging a film you have never seen based upon a few quotes is a bit extreme.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...and? That is the prerogative of the filmmaker. It's their film. You can choose to watch it, choose not to watch it, or make your own. Every single adaptation has had some element of the filmmaker's vision in it. Judging a film you have never seen based upon a few quotes is a bit extreme.


It may be their film, but there is a difference on doing a film not based off a written work, and doing a film that is. I don't mind changing some things. I can even understand the reason sometimes, but there are also things that change, that change the core of a character. A prime example, being what Nolan did to Bane.
--
Taking the Venom aspect away from Bane, is like taking the alien aspect away from Superman. It changes who the character is.
--
And why you don't think someone has the right to formulate an opinion on the possible good/bad of a movie based on comments from the people making movie is okay and is quite logical to do so, i'm unsure.
--
I could understand if I was just formulating my opinion based off nothing/out of the blue, but that is not the case. And I give credit, when it is due, as I did like the 1st two Nolan movies for Batman, outside of Raz Al Ghul somehow being a white irishman.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

HinterXGames;3207335 said:


> It may be their film, but there is a difference on doing a film not based off a written work, and doing a film that is. I don't mind changing some things. I can even understand the reason sometimes, but there are also things that change, that change the core of a character. A prime example, being what Nolan did to Bane.


You're fretting about hypotheticals that you've based on vapor.



HinterXGames;3207335 said:


> I could understand if I was just formulating my opinion based off nothing/out of the blue, but that is not the case.


...not nothing. Just a few random quotes about a film that has not yet been released.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Clark Kent is kind of a dark loner type. He had wax statues of all his friends in his Fortress Of Solitude... that's pretty weird & dark. He also hid his identity from his closest friends.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HinterXGames said:


> It may be their film, but there is a difference on doing a film not based off a written work, and doing a film that is. I don't mind changing some things. I can even understand the reason sometimes, but there are also things that change, that change the core of a character.


So what? Happens with movies and books all the time, I'm certainly not going to worry about it with a comic book character.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> So what? Happens with movies and books all the time, I'm certainly not going to worry about it with a comic book character.


Exactly, people love saying the book is better than the book; to which I reply, "That's nice, I don't care. I just spent 2 hours getting the jest of the book you took 2 weeks reading."


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> So what? Happens with movies and books all the time, I'm certainly not going to worry about it with a comic book character.





sigma1914 said:


> Exactly, people love saying the book is better than the book; to which I reply, "That's nice, I don't care. I just spent 2 hours getting the jest of the book you took 2 weeks reading."


I completely get what HinterXGames is saying. For collectors, Canon is important. HinterXGames wants to discuss Canon. I don't understand why so many people need to dismiss discussions.

This is another situation where some members spend an awful lot of time discussing things they don't think are worth discussing...an awful lot of time discussing things they say they don't care about.

How about if you don't care about discuss you just move on instead of thread crapping all over someone else's topic. If you don't agree, say so and move on. DO NOT HIJACK SOMEONE ELSE'S THREAD!

:backtotop

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

And I'm not sure what William Conrad has to do with it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HinterXGames said:


> Warner Brothers shouldn't own DC. This quote about the upcoming Man of Steel (Supes reboot) movie:
> 
> "They're sticking to realism as much as possible. Fantastic elements are still there but a lot of it that been trimmed back to make it feel as though this actually happened."
> 
> ...


Very few books and short stories are transformed into a Screen/Teleplay as they were originally written. And if you look at Hollywood "franchising and cloning" is order of the day. The current trend is "dark".


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just read there's no Kryptonite in this movie... That's just stupid.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

We have seen previous movies like Spider-Man 1, 2, and 3 where they now appear too light, hokie, and dated. The old Superman movies from the 80s were always hokie IMO for those reasons. SUPERMAN RETURNS was IMO about as goofy as the movies from the 80s and overall poorly done because it brought nothing fresh to the table. It was a reboot that didnt deliver. There was no new take on Superman. You didn't get that comic book transference from those movies. These new hotness films that come off as darker content and imagery seem to better carry the comic book feel a little better to the film industry. There can be no doubt that many films have been "batmaned" and not just comic related either. 

Just to rattle off a few...

Tron: Legacy

Star Trek (2009) and the newest film too

Inception

The Prestige 
The Illusionist

I'm sure I can think of others but basically Abrams and Nolan are doing this...Wheldon does it too and you can throw in Toney Gilroy

Ridley Scott did it with Prometheus and I'm sure he inspired the aforementioned directors from many of his prior offerings.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

HinterXGames said:


> Warner Brothers shouldn't own DC. This quote about the upcoming Man of Steel (Supes reboot) movie


Almost all movies,etc released now are garbage... Politically Correct pieces of trash...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmm. Just saw "Gatsby". Not great, not bad, and nothing PC or non-PC about it.


----------

